# Panko crumbs on spaghetti?



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Help me make this life-changing decision. 

I'm doing a baked spaghetti actually. Layering the noodles with a meat sauce, finely diced and sautéed peppers, garlic and onion, mozzarella, etc. It's going to be cheesy and awesome. But I have this half jar of panko crumbs I used on a casserole last week, and it was SO good... I kinda wanna try it on the spaghetti, but not sure. THis casserole will be shared with picky eaters. They all love the panko on other stuff though. It's just something I've never really considered before.. but apparently there ARE recipes which involve this, it's not entirely unheard of. Hate to fuck up my whole casserole though. 

Yay or Nay? 

And if Nay.. how bad could it be? Enough to ruin the whole dish for you? 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Personally not a fan of breadcrumbs on pasta or spaghetti if it's baked, just makes it so crunchy, maybe if it was more subtle. Wouldn't ruin a dish, but I'm not a picky eater anyway, I'd just prefer it without


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Baked spaghetti has more than enough starch and calories. If you want to elevate the flavor with bonus vitamins and minerals, add zucchini, roasted peppers and thickly sliced cremini mushrooms into the sauce.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Duo said:


> Baked spaghetti has more than enough starch and calories. If you want to elevate the flavor with bonus vitamins and minerals, add zucchini, roasted peppers and thickly sliced cremini mushrooms into the sauce.


Stop


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Convex said:


> Stop


Stop what? Stop providing information?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Duo said:


> Stop what? Stop providing information?


Yeh


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Which reminds me. If you're not already doing so, kick up the sauce with a hit of wine.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Duo said:


> Which reminds me. If you're not already doing so, kick up the sauce with a hit of wine.


K now you're really pushing it, you passed a line there


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

And before I forget, I usually mix some grated parmesan into the sauce so it will melt during the baking process and mellow out the tomato tartness and sprinkle a bit on top of the mozza.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

:dry:


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

I played it safe and left the panko out, _this time_. It turned out fabulous. Thanks for the tips @Duo, solid point on it being starchy enough (that was my first response, too) and it's never occurred to me to hit my sauce up with some Carlo Rossi.. will have to try! @Convex what? What am I missing here? I feel outraged, that I should feel outraged but I don't, so I do.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

You could put the crumbs on just half the dish next time.


----------



## DawnUnder (Aug 11, 2019)

I don’t know if I would think breadcrumbs would be good on spaghetti, but I like them on mac and cheese so maybe they would be alright.


----------

